# Peacekeepers



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Pte Sean" <private_sean@budweiser.com>* on *26 Feb 2001 21:42:09 -0000*
I seem to recall catching an episode of a show this summer which depicted Canadian troops in Yugo...I THINK it was on CBC, can‘t be too sure. I just know that I got a big kick out of it because I had just finished my QL2 in Wainwright, and seeing PPCLI Tshirts and proper rifle drills caught my attention.
Anybody have any idea what the ****  I‘m talking about? It seemed to be a pretty well done drama, I‘d love to get it on tape.
_________________________________________________________________
Get your FREE Budweiser E-mail account at  http://budweiser.com 
Budweiser E-Mail must be used responsibly and only is for consumers 21 years of age and older!


Disclaimer: Neither Anheuser-Busch, Inc. the makers of BUDWEISER beer nor the operator of this E-Mail service or their respective affiliates have seen, endorsed or approved any of the content in this e-mail and expressly disclaim all liability for the content in whole and in part.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

